# cosa significa il seguente messaggio in fase di conf?

## manang

cosa significa il seguente messaggio in fase di configurazione prima della compilazione?

```
-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type: Gentoo

Install path: /usr

-- Configuring done

CMake Warning at /usr/share/apps/cmake/modules/KDE4Macros.cmake:626 (add_library):

  Cannot generate a safe runtime search path for target kded_phononserver

  because files in some directories may conflict with libraries in implicit

  directories:

    runtime library [libphonon.so.4] in /usr/lib64 may be hidden by files in:

      /usr/lib64/qt4

  Some of these libraries may not be found correctly.

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  phonon/kded-module/CMakeLists.txt:8 (kde4_add_plugin)

CMake Warning at /usr/share/apps/cmake/modules/KDE4Macros.cmake:626 (add_library):

  Cannot generate a safe runtime search path for target kde because files in

  some directories may conflict with libraries in implicit directories:

    runtime library [libphonon.so.4] in /usr/lib64 may be hidden by files in:

      /usr/lib64/qt4

  Some of these libraries may not be found correctly.

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  phonon/platform_kde/CMakeLists.txt:13 (kde4_add_plugin)

CMake Warning at /usr/share/apps/cmake/modules/KDE4Macros.cmake:626 (add_library):

  Cannot generate a safe runtime search path for target kcm_phonon because

  files in some directories may conflict with libraries in implicit

  directories:

    runtime library [libphonon.so.4] in /usr/lib64 may be hidden by files in:

      /usr/lib64/qt4

  Some of these libraries may not be found correctly.

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  phonon/kcm/CMakeLists.txt:6 (kde4_add_plugin)

```

grazie mille

angelo

----------

